
Obnox OS: The Worst Operating System - wemdyjreichert
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3TXeh_t23o
======
itronitron
an oldy but a goody, and let's not forget _the office of the future_ >>
[https://youtu.be/G_jMGApsAnM](https://youtu.be/G_jMGApsAnM)

